# Bericht Jemen Jan.2003/Dez.2004



## Micky Finn

*Bericht Jemen Dez.2003/Jan.2004*

Nach dem ich nun wieder ein paar Tage hier bin und mich die Aklimatisierung eine gehörigen Erkältung gekostet hat, treibt mich mein schlechtes Gewissen nun an die Tastatur.

Das für und wieder einer Reise in den Jemen haben wir ja schon durch. Zur Orientierung - geographisch liegt der Jemen am unteren linken Eck der arabischen Halbinsel. Oberhalb befindet sich Saudi Arabien, rechts gelegen befindet sich Oman - also die nächstgelegen Lokation an den Indischen Ozean. 
Die Gewässer findet man auf Karten unter der Bezeichnung Golf von Aden. An der gegenüberliegenden Küste befindet sich, Somalia, darunter Kenia.
Anfang der 90er war das Land ähnlich Korea in eine Süd und eine kommunistesche Nordhälfte geteilt. Nach einem kurzen aber heftigen Bürgerkrieg ist das Land vereint und wächst zusammen.

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Bootspartner (24stündiger Zwangsaufenthalt in Rom wegen defekter Hydraulikleitung) verlief meine Anreise unspektakulär. Schon beim Eincheck am Schalter der Air Jemenia herscht arabisches Flair. Jemeniten auf dem Heimflug, teils schon verschleiert, üppiges Handgepäck dessen Ausmaße niemanden interessiert. 
Der sonst gefürchtete Rahmen der die Ausmaße des Kabinengepäcks festlegt steht unbeachtet in der Ecke.

Ohne die übliche Zwischenlandung in Rom geht es nonstop in 6,5 Stunden nach Sanaa, die Hauptstadt Jemens, welche übrigens auf einer Höhe von 2.300 Metern über dem Meerespiegel liegt. Nach kurzer Nacht im Hotel weckt mich um vier uhr früh der Ruf des Muezin der benachbarten Moschee, kurz drauf klingelt der Wecker. Am nächsten Morgen um 6 geht´s mit einem einstündigen Inlandsflug and die Küste nach Ryan, in den ehemaligen kommunistischen Nordteil des Landes.
Am Flughafen werde ich schon erwartet und in einer knappen Stunde Fahrt sind wir in Mukalla. 

Ohne Hektik beziehe ich meinen direkt am Wasser gelegenen Bungalow. Die Eindrücke sind zu frisch um Müde zu sein und die Erinnerungen tun ihr übriges sodaß ich gleich beginne mein Equipment auszupacken und zu montieren.
Meine Ausrüstung besteht aus:
Penn International Stand Up 50 lbs 1,80 Meter / 30 SW befüllt mit ca. 500 Metern geflochtener und ca. 130 Meter 50 lbs Mono als Spitze
Penn International Stand Up 20 lbs 1,60 Meter/ 16 s befüllt mir ca. 350 Metern geflochtener und ca. 150 Meter 30 lbs Mono als Spitze
GUSA Acid 15-25 lbs 2,10 Meter/ Trinidad 20 befüllt mit ca. 300 Metern geflochtener und 35 Meter 30 lbs Mono als Spitze
SAGE RPLXI Aftma 11/ Billy Pate Tarpon befüllt mit 30 lbs Backing, Runningline, Schußkopf intermediate oder Teeny Bleischnur

Für das Fischen auf Thune mit Sardine:
Größe 2/0 bzw. 3/0 Owner-Gorilla mit hartgelötetem Ring
diverse Mustads gleicher Größe mit langem geraden Schenkel, die von den Einheimischen bevorzugt werden
Vorfachmaterial 0,80 bis 1,20 Mono teils Fluocarbon von Momoi

Für das weniger betriebene Schleppfischen:
wenige Wobbler (Yozuri Bonita und Mag, Man´s 25+)
Ilander Lures
und meine Favoriten - Lures von Catchy in der Vergangenheit der Outperformer der seinen Ruf auch diesmal wieder bestätigte.


----------



## Micky Finn

Die ganze Fischerei orientiert sich mehr oder weniger an den einfachen aber efektiven Methoden der Einheimischen. Keine großen und teuren Boote mit Kampfstuhl, High Tech Tackle und einer Mannschaft die dich zum passiven Statisten degradiert. Im kleinen Boot, nah am Wasser, nah am Fisch wird überwiegend mit der Sardine direkt am Schwarm gefischt.
Schlanke Boote, motorisiert mit jeweils 2 x 40 PS sorgen für schnelle Fahrt. Alle Boote haben einen einlaminierten Bait-Tank für die Hälterung der Sardinen.  Zielfisch sind Thune, genauer gesagt der Gelbflossenthun. Hauptzeit für den Fisch sind die Monate Ende Januar bis März - zu diesem Zeitpunkt befinden sich große Schwärme in Küstennähe. 

Die erste Ernüchterung gleich zu Beginn, die Yellow Fins sind nicht da. Irgendwo habe ich fast damit gerechnet, aber ich habe 9 Tage auf dem Wasser und da wird sich wohl etwas machen lassen. 
Also Ausfahrt mit leichtem Gerät. Draussen der erste Kontakt mit dem einheimischen Fischern um Sardinen zu übernehmen, lachende Gesichter, freundliche Gesten, kurze Unterhaltung und das Begutachten des unterschiedlichen Gerätes sind der Beginn herzlicher Kontakte auf dem Wasser für die nächsten Tage. Ali startet wieder die Maschinen, ein kurzes Shukran für die Sardinen und wir steuern mit Vollgas auf ein Gruppe fischender Boote. Es geht auf Albacores.

Nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt am Nachmittag hoffe ich es besser hinzubekommen. Von 7 Bissen konnte ich nur einen verwandeln und einen Albacore von ca. 7 Pfund landen. Ali manövriert das Boot zwischen die anderen Boote. Maschinen aus, einschlagen und los geht´s. Noch in der Drift wird die Sardine eingehängt, Schnur von der Rolle gezogen und der Köder ausgworfen, möglichst schon 4 oder 5  Meter um zu verhindern daß die Sardine unter das eigene Boot flüchtet.
Im Idealfall schwimmt die Sardine möglichst ungehindert schnell vom Boot weg. Je besser der Freilauf der Rolle desdo besser. Mit ein Grund warum die Lager meiner Internationals kein Fett sondern Öl enthalten. Ansonsten gibts Muskelkater oder Tennisarm vom Schnurabziehen.

Diese Art der Fischerei finde ich extrem spannend, es dauert jedoch eine Weile bis man das Gefühl für die Bisse bekommt und den Zug an der Leine richtig interpretiert.
Bootsdrift, Wellen, individuelles Verhalten der Sardine und unterschiedlich beißende Fische geben einem dann doch manches Rätsel auf.

Die optimale Kontrolle hat man in dem man die Rute/Rolle aus der Hand fischt, Rutenspitze richtung Wasseroberfläche. Die Rechte Hand umfaßt von unten die Rolle. Mittelfinger von unten auf der Spule zur Kontrolle, Daumen am Bremshebel.
Der ideale Biss strafft die lose Schnur, versetzt die Spule sanft in Rotation - die Schnur beginnt zu laufen....... mittlerweile sind vielleicht 2-3 Meter von der Spule gelaufen...... ein leichter Druck des Mittelfingers sagt..... da zieht mehr als die Sardine.....der Daumen schiebt die Hebelbremse nach vorn.... wechsel der Hand an die Kurbel und gleichzeitig Anschlag..... Widerstand und der Fisch hängt.

Aber es geht natürlich auch anders..... Abzüge die kaum zu erkennen sind und erst die Kontrolle des Köders mit den eindeutigen Zahnabdrücken machen dir klar du hast wieder einen Biss verpennt........ auf der anderen Seite dann harte Bisse die die Schur aus der Hand reißen und die Spule wie eine Zentrifuge rotieren lässen, Wasser der Nassen aufgespulten Schnur spritzt dir ins Gesicht und auf der Rolle wächst ein Vogelnest.... wieder was zum Zupfen.... :-(

Es läuft besser als am Tag zuvor und die Bisse verteilen sich über den ganzen Vormittag, was sich in einer bunten Vielfalt ausdrückt:

RainbowRunner, Hornhecht, Kawakawa, Albarore, Yellowfin


----------



## Micky Finn

In den nächsten Tagen ging es so weiter, die Gelbflossen nicht in Reichweite und so konzentrierten wir uns weiterhin auf die Weissen Thune und Beifang:


----------



## Micky Finn

Kleiner Dorado Bull


----------



## Micky Finn

Queensfish..... nicht groß aber lecker.... hmmmmmm


----------



## Micky Finn

Reinbowrunner, leider kommen die herrlich blau/gleben Streifen und die Quittengelben Flossen auf dem Foto nicht raus


----------



## Micky Finn

Ein schöner Albi..... unser Brot und Butterfisch.... am leichten Gerät gute Kämpfer


----------



## Micky Finn

Tja die Albi´s


----------



## Micky Finn

Auf solch einen Beifang hab ich leider vergeblich gewartet.
Insgesamt habe ich zwei Sails gesehen, die beim Thunfischen als Beifang auf Sardine gefangen wurden.

Wir haben mal einen halben Tag investiert und die Örtlichkeit intensiv befischt.... aber solche Bisse sinde eben Glückssache.... da ist das Fischen auf Albis eben kurzweiliger


----------



## ZwinckerEd

WOW, starker Bericht und supergeile Foto's. 
Bitte mehr davon.
Bei der Themenüberschrift hast du wohl aber geträumt :q :q 



#h Ed


----------



## LuckyS

kann mich meinem vorredner  ZwinckerEd 

  nur anschließen!

aber an dieser stelle hätte ich mal eine ganz allgemein gehaltene frage: was macht man wenn man am A#### der welt (in diesem fall jemen) ist mit den ganzen fischen, ich meine essen scheidet bei der menge ja aus. nach deutschland mitnehmen wegen der hohen transportkosten ja wohl auch...

kann mir jemand die frage beantworten?


gruß,
LuckyS


----------



## ullsok

Hallo Micky Finn,

Wirklich ein schöner und sehr informativer Bericht#6

Ich hätte noch zwei technische Fragen an dich:
- Wie bzw mit welchem Knoten verbindest du die geflochtene Schnur mit dem Topshot?
- Welche Vorfachlänge hast du dort unten gefischt?

Ciao


----------



## Truttafriend

Abgefahrener Bericht und coole Pics:z 

Der Hammer. Auf dem nächstem AB-Ostseetreffen musst du unbedingt mal live erzählen.


----------



## heinerv

Hallo Micky Finn,


sehr schöner informativer Bericht; sehr gute Fotos.

Vielen Dank.


Gruß
Heinerv


----------



## ThomasL

toller Bericht und schöne Bilder, auch wenn die Yellowfin-Schwärme fehlten, hat es sicher trotzdem Spass gemacht.

@LuckyS

Ich denke, die Einheimischen werden die Fische gerne abnehmen.


----------



## Micky Finn

@luckys
es gab natürlich jeden Tag Fisch und zwar in allen Variationen lecker zubereitet. Fisch mit nach Hause zu nehmen ist kein Problem. Die Kühlbox kommt in den Gefrierraum des Hotels, füllen, mit Paketband luftdicht verkleben und der Fisch ist auch zu Haus noch gefroren. Beim toleranten Umgang der Wage bei Air Jemenia und 50 KG Freigepäck gibts keine Probleme.
Da ich diesmal alleine und mit dem Zug unterwegs war hab ich jedoch nichts mitgebracht. Der frestliche Fisch ist Trinkgeld des Guides und wird am Schlachtplatz der einheimischen Fischer mitangelandet und verkauft. Fisch ist dort Grundnahrungsmittel. Es gibt in Mukalla auch eine kleine Fabrik die den Fisch in Dosen abfüllt. Also garantiert Delfinfreundlich gefangen. Asiatische Schleppnetze und Longliner gibts da nicht, die Jemeniten lösen diese Probleme relativ unkonventionell aber effektiv.

@ulsok
auf dem Spulenkern befinden sich ein paar Meter Mono gegen Durchrutschen, dann die geflochtene Hauptleine und daran angeknüpft das Mono Topshot. Ich verwende zur Verbindung grundsätzlich die Schlaufenverbindung und zwar den Bimini-Twist.
Die Schlaufen werden dann mit dem sogenannten Cats Spaw verbunden. Albright-Knoten wäre eine Alternative aber in dern schweren Schnurklassen trau ich eher der Schlaufenverbindung. Die knoten klackern auch ohne Probleme durch die Rollerringe.
Bei der Geflochtenen kommt auf die erste Windung des Bimini ein dünner Film Aquaseal um ein Rutschen unter starkem Zug zu unterbinden. Der Kleber wird normalerweise zum Flicken von Neoprenwathosen verwendet. Er greift Kuststoff nicht an und bleibt flexibel.

Das Standardvorfach richtet sich bei mir nach der Rutenlänge um den Fisch in Gaffnähe zu bringen, wenn der Wirbel kurz vor dem Spitzenring steht um den Fisch im extremfall auch selbst landen zu können. Ich nimm einfach Maß vom Spitzenring bis Rollensitz, das paßt in der Regel. Schlaufen und Hakenverbindungen waren gecrimpt. Falls geknotet wird verwende ich den San Diego Jam knot bei Öhrhaken, bei Platten eine Knoten der einheimischen Fischer - eine abgwandelte Variante des Snell Knoten.
Es gab auch zwei Tage da waren die Fische etwas zickig und es gab nur Bisse auf dünndrahtige Haken, die direkt an die 0.45 er Mono geknüpt waren. Aufgrund des langen Schenkels der Mustads ist der Knoten relativ geschütz wenn die Spitze im Maulwinkel hängt.


----------



## Karstein

@ Micky Finn: besser geht´s nicht, volle Punktzahl für Kurzweiligkeit und Info-Gehalt!!!

Freue mich schon auf unser Treffen in Berlin, da zeige bitte Tanja und mir unbedingst Deine Knotentechnik Mono-Multifilament. Und ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du die Fotos im Gepäck hast!! (ja?)

Ich werde mal meinen Jemen-Liebhaber Jörg fragen, ob er nicht auch dazu kommt zum Event - er war schon dreimal unten in Al Mukalla, da könnt ihr Zwei prima fachsimpeln!

Beste Grüße an den Tuna-Flüsterer

Karsten


----------



## Karstein

Und mein erstes Bewertungsvotum folgt sogleich!


----------



## Karstein

Warum gibt´s in der Hauptansicht noch keine Sterne zu sehen??? Müssen da erst Mehrere mit ihren Bewertungen überein sein?

(hast auf alle Fälle ein "super" bekommen für den Bericht)


----------



## LuckyS

auch meine bewertung ist dir gewiß!!!

wenn du noch mehr bilder von diesem klasse urlaub hast stell sie doch rein.

beste grüße,
LuckyS


----------



## klein.Nordlicht

sehr schöne bilder...wäre gerne bei dir gewesen...hab sie mir alle heruntergeladen..grins.......von dem ganzen technischen gefasel hab ich leider noch nicht soviel ahnung ...aber die kommenden jahre mit dir werden wohl anstrengend....lächel


----------



## ullsok

@Micky Finn:
Super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung.#6 

Ich habe bisher auch einen Bimini in die Geflochtene gemacht (30-40 turns und du kannst auf Kleber verzichten). Die Verbindung mit dem Topshot habe ich dann aber mit einem uni- zu uniknoten gemacht. Mit einem schönen Bimini für die Monoschnur habe ich immer noch meine Probleme aber ich denke, ich werde mal deine Verbindung ausprobieren. Wie oft steckts du das Topshot durch die Biminischlaufe bei dem Cats Paw?

Ciao


----------



## Dorsch1

Feinster Bericht und feinste Bilder Micky.#6
In Skarnsundet mußt Du mir bei unseren täglichen Ausfahrten alles ausführlich erzählen.


----------



## Micky Finn

Eigentlich steht uns der Sinn aber nach den Gelbflossenthunen. Das Wasser ist jedoch zu unruhig um weiter in den Golf hinauszufahren. Aus diesem Grund sind nur wenige einheimische Boote weit draussen und entsprechend schwer zu finden.
Die abgesuchte Fläche reduziert sich dadurch ebenfalls und die eingeschränkte Sicht bei der Suche nach Delfinschwärmen erschweren das Ganze zusätzlich.
Wir versuchen es trotzdem, knüppeln drei Vormittage über die Wellen und strapazieren unsere Bandscheiben und Boot aufs Äußerste und kehren jeweils nach vier oder fünf Stunden wieder ergebnislos zurück. Oft stoppen wir und suchen den Horizont mit dem Glas ab oder wir fahren das Boot und Ali steht nur mit einer Leine gesichert während der rauen Fahrt auf der Sitzbank und sucht das Wasser ab. Er will uns unbedingt an den Fisch bringen.
Es kommt vor  daß nur 1000 Meter entfernt plötzlich ein Boot auf dem Wellenkamm auftaucht obwohl wir die Gegend konzentriert abgesucht haben..... wie sollen wir da Delfinflossen entdecken.....

Aber wir geben nicht auf und der vorletzte Tag scheint unter einem guten Stern zu stehen. Das Wasser ist ruhig und beim Ausfahren zeichnen sich die Strahlen der aufgehenden Sonne wie bei einem dieser kitzschigen Heiligenbilder gegen den Himmel ab. Endlich kann Ali beide Hebel nach vorne Drücken und wir fliegen nur so über das Wasser..... hinaus in den Golf.

Wir fahren und fahren, drei Augenpaare suchen den Horizont nach Booten oder Flossen ab..... und endlich ein Boot. Wir treffen drei weiter Boote und beratschlagen kurz und suchen das Wasser in Fächerform weiter ab.


----------



## Micky Finn

Das Flügelboot schwenkt nach links und alle folgen Richtung eines imaginären Punktes .......dann sehen wir sie..... ein halbes Dutzend andere Boote und dazwischen Delfine...... endlich. Es sind kleine Delfine die mit den Gelbflossen zusammen jagen.


----------



## Micky Finn

Eine wilde Jagd entwickelt sich.... in welche Richtung wird der Schwarm ziehen...... rasende Fahrt, spritzendes Wasser..... stehend im Boot mit einer Hand am Tau..... setzen wir uns mit den einheimischen Booten vor den Schwarm...... noch während das Boot treibt richten wir die Ruten, ziehen Schnur ab.... Ali zittert vor Aufregung als er mir meine Sardine auffädelt...... und da kommen sie schon..... schwimmen am Boot durch....... meine Sardine klatscht ins Wasser....... zieht Leine............. ein harter Ruck........ Fehlbiss...... Sch........ Ali ruft RRRRain und wie wild kurbeln wir die Schnur ein........ die  Delfine sind schon durchgzogen. Aus den Augenwinkeln sehe ich am Nachbarboot einen Fische wie er mit seiner Handleine einen Thun drillt..... also sind sie da.... und sie beißen.

Die Leinen sind noch nicht richtig am Boot schmeißt Ali die Maschinen an und wir fliegen wieder übers Wasser, halten uns fest so gut es geht...... winken den anderen Booten zurück...... Feststimmung wie auf der Kirmes alle Lachen... endlich wieder ein Schwarm.


----------



## Micky Finn

Den nächsten Biß kann ich verwandeln, der Fisch kommt aber nach ca. 2 Minuten ab. Nächste Chance..... kein Biss, Leinen rein, vorlegen, Sardine raus.... warten...... Stress...... die Leine streckt sich........ Bremse nach vorn.... Anschlag, kurzer Widerstand..... weg.... Sch.... ich werde fast wahnsinnig.
Dann kommen keine Bisse mehr. Wir folgen dem Schwarm. Ali beschließt zu schleppen und so klinke ich meinen Ilander-Lure an die 50er Rute, viel Leine raus, ca. 60 Meter und wir umkreisen die Delfine. Die Einheimischen schleppen Sardinen oder versuchen es weiter. Die Zeit vergeht............. das Kreischen meiner 30 SW läßt mich zusammenschrecken..... ein Biß. Nach kurzem Drill kann ich einen Yellowfin mit ca. 12 Kilo landen. Nach einer Weile wechseln wir wieder die Taktik.... legen uns vor..... und dann ist es soweit........ die Leine strafft sich, die Spule gibt Schnur - beginnt sich immer schneller zu drehen.... mein Mittelfinger bremst um einen überlauf zu verhindern..... schon  Meter sind sicher runtergelaufen nun will ich es wissen...... mit dem Daumen die Schiebebremse nach vorne, gleichzeitiges einkurbeln....... zack..... die Schnur schießt nur so durch die Ringe..... fliegt von der Rolle..... trotzdem der Hebel an der Strikeposition steht bei ca. 20 lbs Bremswiederstand (mit der Wage eingestellt). Wicklung um Wicklung verschwindet das Mono von der Spule...... die rote Geflochtene taucht schon auf....... klack klack klack die Knoten rattern durch die Ringe und der Fisch hat nun schon ca. 130 Meter Leine genommen. Noch vielleicht 50 Meter, dann kommt er zum stehen.

Das ist der entscheidende Moment. Nach dem Biss und während der Flucht mobilisiert der Yellowfin all seine Sprintkraft, klappt die Kiemen an, legt die Brustflossen an den Körper...... und schießt davon. Ihn hier aufhalten zu wollen wäre sinnlos.
Nach der ersten Flucht gegen die Bremse versucht er seine Muskulatur wieder mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen und diese Gelegenheit gilt es zu nutzen. Ihm hier eine Pause zu gönnen und ihm die Möglichkeit zu geben von seiner Sprintmuskulatur (dunkles Fleisch entlang der Wirbelsäule) auf die Ausdauermuskulatur umzuschalten würde den Drill maßlos verlängern.


----------



## Micky Finn

Also ran an die Buletten, ich fluche nochmal weil ich nur kleines Harness und Gimbal im Boot habe und der mich an einer bestimmten Stelle ziemlich drückt....aber ich tue mein Bestes und versuche sofort Schnur zu gewinnen und ihn Richung Oberfläche zu bekommen. Ein paar Meter habe ich, dann zieht er wieder ab..... das Spiel setzt sich so fort.... währenddessen zieht der Schwarm weiter. Mein Bootspartner sagt ich soll mir Zeit lassen aber es ist vielleicht die letzte Gelegenheit auch für ihn und ich will nicht unnötig Zeit verlieren.
Ich drücke den Sicherungsknopf der Bremse nach unten und Schiebe den Hebel ca. 2 cm über die StrikePosition..... Ali hat schon Angst wir verlieren den Fisch..... Hoffentlich halten alle Crimps und Knoten.....Willi sagt nochmal ich soll mir Zeit lassen..... aber durch das Einstellen der Bremse mit der Waage kann ich das Risiko einschätzen.

Es zeigt Wirkung, in kleinen Gang kann ich einige Meter gewinnen und seinen Kopf nach oben drehen...... noch einmal läuft er in die Bremse, zieht schnur aber nun kann ich ihm Meter für Meter abnehmen. Nach einer Weile nehme ich die Bremse wieder zurück. Die Fluchten werden kürzer, das Blatt wendet sich und auf jede Flucht nehme ich ihm mehr Schnur ab als er abzog - dann sehen wir ihn das erste mal unter dem Boot kreisen...... endlich.... kurz darauf haben wir ihn am Boot, seine Flosse schlächt noch einmal das Wasser schaumig und wir bekommen eine Dusche dann faßt das Gaff und wir haben ihn im Boot. Ein schöner Fisch. Während wir uns orientieren wo die anderen sind trinke ich erst einmal Wasser.
Der Drill hat vielleicht 15 Minuten gedauert, hart am Limit und stark forciert um weiter fischen zu können.
Die Wage am Fischarkt wird später bei genau 30 Kilo stehen bleiben.


----------



## Micky Finn

Wir holen den Schwarm und die anderen Fischer wieder ein, haben aber kein Glück mehr. Mit zwei Fischen machen wir uns dann auf den heimweg, kanpp über 1,5 Stunden full Speed. Nach 6,5 Stunden und ca. 200 Litern Sprit weniger sind wir wieder zu Haus. Ich begleite Ali noch mit zur Bucht um den Fisch abzugeben und die Eindrücke zu verarbeiten dann ist Mittagspause.... denn um drei rufen ja schon wieder die Albacores.


----------



## Dorsch1

Man Micky...mir läuft eine Gänsehaut über den Rücken.
Einfach goil geschrieben.#6


----------



## Jirko

hallo micky,

also deine berichterstattung nebst pics sind phänomenal... da bekommst du erst einmal ein trio von mir #6 #6 #6

war bis dato immer der meinung, mich bekommt so schnell keiner weg aus norge... noch mehr von deinen berichten und das könnte sich ganz fix ändern :m

PS: deine kombos international nebst güldene sind ja feinstens #6


----------



## Dorsch1

@ Jirko

...da sollten wir doch echt mal drüber "Nachdenken"...und Micky als Guide. :m


----------



## Jirko

handschlag alder :m

PS: ich rufe dich in den nächsten tagen mal an... möcht mal wieder ein büschen plauscheln mit dir mein bester #h


----------



## Dorsch1

...alles klar mein bester...:m


----------



## Palometta

Bin gerade auf diesen Wahnsinnsthread gestoßen.

Klasse Bericht und super Bilder #6 #6

Wer da kein Fehrnweh bekommt dem ist nicht zu helfen 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Micky Finn

@Karsten
danke für die Blumen. Auf Berlin freu ich mich auch schon und wenn dein jemeninfizierter Kumpel mitkommt gibts sicher was zu klönen. Viel mehr Fotos gibts aber leider nicht, da ich in der Regel die Hände voll hatte wenns interessant wurde. Und Albacores in hundert Varianten ist dann auch nicht so interessant. Zudem hat meine Kamera das Gehopse über die Wellen auf unserer Suche nach den Gelbflossen nicht überlebt.
Die Märkte in Sanaa und die Altstadt dieser über 2000 Jahre alten Stadt mit einmaligen Architektur, den Märkten,  Handwerker die Messer aus Autoblattfedern schmieden, Ölmühlen die von Kamelen betrieben werden, Schmiede die einzelne Nägel aus Baustahl schmieden...... kann ich euch leider nicht zeigen.

Ebensowenig kann ich euch an der abendlichen Atmosphäre im Mukalla im Teehaus der Fischer teilhaben lassen oder euch annähernd beschreiben wie der Tee mit Kardamom, Nelken und Zimtstangen schmeckt oder Mendi, Ziege aus dem Erdofen.
Man muß es erlebt haben und dein Kumpel war nicht grundlos drei mal dort.

@ulsok
den Cats Paw winde ich ca. fünf mal durch die Schlaufe. Vorteil der Verbindung ist auch daß man beim auseinanderziehen der Geflochtenenschlaufe das Mono sauber durchtrennen kann ohne den Bimini der Geflochtenen zu verletzen. Ein Vorteil beim Wechseln oder entsorgen nach dem Urlaub.

@Dorsch1
wie gesagt, hätte ich wissen sollen daß du über die Feiertage eventuell auch weg willst. Wir sehen uns ja in Berlin und können wegen Skarnsundet dann ja schon mal klönen.

@Jirko
ja hat schon was, warmes Wasser, Sonnenschein - ein Alternative für verfrorene wie mich..... aber ich hab ja für Norge nen neuen Floating und klein.Nordlicht ist zum aufwärmen auch dabei

@klein.Nordlicht
tja da kannste dich auf was gefaßt machen, da ist deine Fahrlehrerprüfung zuckerschlecken dagegen.... lach


----------



## havkat

Moin MF!

Was soll ich sagen............

Auf einer Skala von 1 - 10?

EINE GLATTE 11! #6


----------



## Gnilftz

Wooooooooooowwwwwwww
bin gerade auf den Thread gestossen!!!
Habe selbst beim Lesen feuchte Hände bekommen, so spannend und super geschrieben!!! #r 
Gruß
Heiko #h
der jetzt auch ne Bewertung abgibt *****


----------



## spinnracer

Top Bericht! Top Fotos! Ich will auch!


----------



## The_Duke

*[SIZE=+3]SAGENHAFT!!!!
ERSTKLASSIG!!!*[/SIZE]

Bin grade während meiner Nachtschicht über deinen Thread gestolpert...und hab mich festgesaugt! :m
Mal ganz abgesehen von den super Bildern...der geschriebene Teil deines Berichtes ist wirklich meisterhaft! 
Vielen Dank dafür!!!!! #6 #6

Anmerkung: Da ich scheinbar zu dämlich bin ne Bewertung abgeben zu können, gebe ich dir halt auf diesem Weg 5 Sterne #t


----------



## havkat

@Duke

Gaaaanz nach unten scrollen.


----------



## wodibo

Absolute Oberspitze #6 #6 #6 

Wir haben ja schon teleniert aber das ist ja noch besser.

Ich habe nur gestaunt das Du Mono als Vorfach nimmst. In Sri Lanka nehme ich 2 Meter Stahl, da die Gefahr von Haibissen besteht. Ist das im Jemen nicht der Fall?


----------



## ollidi

Sauber!!!! :m :m :m

Ich war voll mit dabei. Da macht das Lesen wirklich Spaß. :m


----------



## Baramundi

Hallo mickey,

SUPER BERICHT! Ich hab mich bei der Überschrift schon gefragt, was jemanden freiwillig in den Jemen treibt, aber Dein Bericht hat die Antwort gegeben. :m :m :m 

Gruß, Bara


----------



## Micky Finn

Ich habe gehört größere Haibestände kommen eher in der Region Aden Richtung Hodeida vor. Dort wird auch gezielt darauf gefischt.

http://www.nahost.de/content/laenderlexikon/jemen/karte.shtml

Vor Mukalla fischen Einheimische vereinzelt nachts mit halben Bonitos bestückten Haken an der Kette. Ich habe noch nie einen gesehen und versuche auch mit Rubby Dubby waren nicht erfolgreich. In der Nähe von gemischten Delfin/Thunschwärmen wird sich auch kein Hai blicken lassen.

Ist die Warscheinlichkeit von Barrakudabissen gering bevorzuge ich Mono in den Stärken bis 1,2 mm. Eine Gelbflosse hat jedoch auch auf einen Ilander mit Stahlvorfach gebissen, der war ursprünglich fürs Schleppen mit Bauchlappen gedacht nur nicht bestückt.

Meinen Lieblingsköder, einen Catchy mit kugelgelagertem Propeller hab ich leider durch Schnurbruch verloren. Wenn etwas beim Schleppen gebissen hat dann zu 90 Prozent darauf. Das Teil hat sich schon in der Vergangenheit als absolut fängig erwiesen und ich hab fast geheult als er weg war.


----------



## klein.Nordlicht

micky...abgesehen davon wie schön dein bericht und deine bilder sind siehst du so in aktion einfach übermässig sexy aus!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend

> micky...abgesehen davon wie schön dein bericht und deine bilder sind siehst du so in aktion einfach übermässig sexy aus!!!!




Das ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen:q :q :q 
 Wollte es auch noch posten
 :m


Wat ne schmucke Hecke:k :m


----------



## Micky Finn

@klein.Nordlicht und Truttafriend

wollt ihr mich hier in Verlegenheit bringen???? Werd mir überlegen ob ich in Skarnsundet nicht ein Einzelzimmer nehme und nachts abschließe.... 

noch ein paar Bilder,

Auch im Jemen kanns regnen, vor allem wenn Ali meint unter der einzigen Wolke im Golf von Aden rumkurven zu müssen, wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man den Hut noch tropfen.....


----------



## Micky Finn

hier der Erfolgsköder, Sardinen im Bait-Tank. Die Tanks haben im Boden Löcher um die empfindlichen Sardinen ständig mit frischem Wasser zu versorgen.


----------



## Micky Finn

...... nach einem rabiaten Fehlbiß der eine kleine Perücke auf der Rolle verursachte....


----------



## Micky Finn

Einfach schöne Fische, diese Albacores......


----------



## Micky Finn

im Hintergrund Mukalla - mit ca. 100 000 Einwohnern, aufgrund der Großfamilien die zusammen in wenigen Räumen wohnen hat die Stadt vielleicht die Ausdehnung einer deutschen Stadt mit 15.000 Einwohnern.


----------



## Micky Finn

typische Boote der Region, große Trawler und mechanisierte Fangflotten sieht man eigentlich nicht


----------



## Micky Finn

So das wars bildermäßig, alles was sonst noch vorhanden ist war aufgrund der flotten Fahrweise von Ali verwackelt, zeigt die bereits bekannten Fischarten, wurde nicht geknipst weil wir gerade anderweitig unter Stress standen oder zeigt Personen deren Einverständnis zu Veröffentlichung nicht als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt werden kann.

Es freut mich daß der Bericht gefallen hat und ist natürlich Motivation für den nächsten Trip. Also vielen Dank für die positiven Postings.

Andreas


----------



## The_Duke

@havkat

Danke dir! :m 
Jezz weiß ich das auch #t


----------



## HeinzJuergen

:b Das war ganz ausgezeichnet.
Danke, hat mir prima gefallen.
Petri Heinz Jürgen


----------



## Bellyboatangler

Geiler Bericht. Ich glaube Norwegen wird verlegt nach Jemen. Aber erstmal gehts bei mir nach England für 2 Wochen!


----------



## Nick_A

Hi Micky #h

ein unverschämt geiler (und das Wort verwende ich sehr selten !) Bericht!!! #6 #6 #6

Von dem Trip jetzt noch ein Video (analog dem Alaska-Video von Hardliner und RaLoek) und ich würde hier im Kreis springen hätte Lust, sofort den Flieger zu buchen ! 

Danke für die klasse Schilderung Deiner Erlebnisse!

Grüssle nach Baden aus Württemberg #h
Robert

P.S.: Das gab natürlich die Maximalbewertung von 5 :m


----------



## Micky Finn

Hallo Christian,

da wirst du doch sicher etwas Angelzeug im Gepäck haben oder?
In welche Region verschlägt es dich denn?

Falls du dich irgendwo im Südwesten rumtreibst, riskiere mal nen Kurztrip nach Plymouth. Dort liegt die "Size Matters" Eine Ausfahrt zum Wrackfischen auf Conger und Leng würd ich auf jeden Fall riskieren.

Nick,

mit nur zwei Händen und Hektik auf´m kleinen Boot ist das immer so ne Sache mit dem fotografieren....... da fällt einem die Wahl dann doch nicht so einfach ob man Rute oder Foto in der Hand halten will.....


----------



## Nick_A

> _Original geschrieben von Micky Finn _
> *...da fällt einem die Wahl dann doch nicht so einfach ob man Rute oder Foto in der Hand halten will.....  *



Hi Micky #h

also mir würde die Entscheidung sehr leicht fallen...natürlich die Rute halten und nach der Landung den Fisch fotografieren!  :m

Du hast also alles richtig gemacht...auch wenn wir uns sicher schöne -bewegte- Bilder von Deinem tollen Trip sehen würden! 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Bellyboatangler

Mal sehen ob ich es schaffe dort hinzukommen. Mich verschlägt es nach Bristol auch im Südwesten. Plymouth sind allerdings immer noch 200 Miles entfernt. Und das nächste Wasser nur paar Miles! Mal sehen was im Bristolkanal abgeht. Werde wohl nur meine Spinrute mitnehmen. Den Flug habe ich für 0,74 € bebucht. :z:zMit steuern und allen drum und dran komme ich so für 37 € nach London hin und zurück! Von da werde ich dann abgeholt! Wenn Du Infos hat bezüglich der Region nehme ich gerne an! Nicht nur angeltechnisch!


----------



## Micky Finn

Moin Christian,

zur Gegend kann ich dir leider nix sagen. In der Woche Hordcorefishing hab ich selbst von Plymouth kaum was gesehen.
Was du aber auf keinen Fall versäumen darfst, falls du dort bist,  ist Europas größtes Meeresaquarium. Ich war schon in einigen Salzwasseraquarien, aber das ist mit Abstand das megageilste Teil was mir jeh vor die Augen kam.

Weitere Infos gibts hier:

Charters
http://www.plymouthcharters.co.uk/

National Marine Aquarium Plymouth
http://www.national-aquarium.co.uk/

Eine Auflistung sämtlicher Aquarien in UK mit Links auf die jeweilige Website. Birmingham ist auch gelistet, also falls es mal regnet...... oder du die Schnauze vom Lernen voll hast...

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/BMLSS/pan2.htm

England ist ein teures Pflaster, vergiß also die Kreditkarte nicht. Wie war´s denn auf den Kanaren?


----------



## Bellyboatangler

Die Canaren waren super. Hatte viel Spaß dort und Temp. zwischen 25-29°C. Nächstes Mal bleibe ich allerdings mindestens 2-3 Wochen dort! 1 Woche ist zu kurz!


Wohne bei ne Freundin in England/Bristol. Hotel brauche ich also nicht zu bezahlen! Habe einen 5 tägigen Sprachkurs gebucht und bekomme den vom Arbeitgeber bezahlt sowie die Hälfte der Reisekosten! Rest lerne ich bei ihr schon. Sie hat sogar ein Hausmädchen. Was will ich also mehr. Das England teuer ist , weiß ich leider! Muß mir noch ne VISA Karte besorgen!


----------



## klein.Nordlicht

lieben gruss chrischi.......sei vorsichtig in england und belagere bitte nicht wieder die freundin....weswegen weisst du schon.....grins..

@ andi........ich freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr...auf die malediven...kuss schatz


----------



## grünfüssler

:c


----------



## Micky Finn

Moin Fussel,

ist ja leider noch ne Weile hin, aber es gibt ja ein paar Bonbons um die harte Zeit zu überbrücken.

Du kannst ja schon wieder bald für den Florida-Trip mit Tiffy packen.......

Also bis denn und halt die Ohren steif.

Andreas


----------



## Karstein

@ Andreas: war die letzten beiden Wochen in Frankfurt/Main und habe grad das Lesen nachgeholt - absolut top, die Fortsetzungen, dickes Kompliment aus unserer Eventstadt!

Tanja hat mir grad über die Schulter geschaut beim Scrollen, wir kennen ja ähnliche Pix schon vom Kumpel Jörg. Erstklassig fand ich Dein Foto von Mukallah mit Wrack davor, das ist eine Kulisse wie in einem Science-Fiction a´la Mad Max oder Bladerunner. Wir grübeln ja immer noch, ob wir uns das mal antun wollen. Anglerisch absolut kein Thema, aber ich bin gespannt auf Deine Live-Berichte - wenn die so ausfallen wie Jörg´s oder Rainer Goertzens Schwelgereien, dann müssen die Negativ-Bilder locker übertrumpft werden.

Freue mich auf´s CU in Bärlin und einen Plausch nach der Nachmittagshektik mit dickem Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Micky Finn

Karsten,

wir schnacken in Berlin. Ich trudel ja schon Freitag nachmittag ein und bin beim Aufbau Samstag vormittag mit dabei. Gelgenheiten gibts sicher genug.

Also bis in zwei Wochen

Andreas


----------



## Sailfisch

*Mehr davon*

Ein 1a Bericht! Du solltest mal zusehen, ob Du den nicht veröffentlichen kannst. 

Für zukünftige Urlaube ist es wichtig, dass man Erfahrungen von Kollegen hört, um zu wissen wo man ordentlich zuschlagen kann.

Weiter so.


----------



## Karstein

Machen wir, Andreas! Komm´gut rüber in die Hauptstadt und vergiss Deine Jemen-Foddos nicht! (Jemen-Jörg ist leider nicht mit von der Partie, aber umso gespannter lauschen Tanja und ich!)


----------



## pikefisher.de

Hi Leutz,

Sehe gerade die Postings über den Jemen. 
Wir waren auch mal dort und planen nochmal dort hin zu reisen.

Ein paar Fotos gibt es hier > www.pikefisher.de/jemen/jemen.html


----------

